# Gallery of the menagerie



## Arachtion (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Arachtion (Apr 4, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 4, 2013)

:bruised:


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 4, 2013)

More to come when I can be bothered!


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Arachtion (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Arachtion (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Alltheworld601 (Apr 5, 2013)

That threat posture picture is fabulous!!

You like the big-uns don't you!  They're all so beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 5, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> That threat posture picture is fabulous!!
> 
> You like the big-uns don't you!  They're all so beautiful.


Thanks  the big black one? That's kalisto the Haplopelma "devil" doriae, she isn't very friendly! I like the big nasty ones


----------



## Boatman (Apr 6, 2013)

Awesome pix! It must have taken forever to put that together. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 7, 2013)

Boatman said:


> Awesome pix! It must have taken forever to put that together. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks  I had so many more but I uploaded them to Facebook and deleted them off my SD card, and when I deleted my Facebook I lost them all, but it's a work in progress so many more to come


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 10, 2013)

Few more of the gang, Chilobrachys guanxiensis, P.camdridgei, Brachy klaasi, H.schmidti-ling


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 10, 2013)

L.parahybana (believed to be male), Brachy 'bop, Nhandu chromatus


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 10, 2013)

M.robustum, P.muticus (Grumpy...), B.smithi (Phoenix), Hapalopus "columbia", H.longipes


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 10, 2013)

"Lassie" L.parahybana (original I know...)


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 10, 2013)

Pamphobeteus antinous (Peru) juvenile male, Hysterocrates "sp. Cameroon" juveniles one moult apart, Haplopelma schmidti juvenile stunning little devil, evil even at 1"!


----------



## carlson (Apr 15, 2013)

You do have tons of killer looking Ts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 15, 2013)

Some great shots and a nice collection!!

Really Useful Boxes?


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 16, 2013)

carlson said:


> You do have tons of killer looking Ts!


Yeah they're beauties! most are pretty docile though

---------- Post added 04-16-2013 at 02:07 PM ----------




3skulls said:


> Some great shots and a nice collection!!
> 
> Really Useful Boxes?


Yeah, they're great, not so much for visibility but they're cheap, hold humidity well, can drill for ventilation and very secure (plus stackable and many sizes/shapes) not much good for arboreal sp. but they get plastic sweet(candy) jars


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 16, 2013)

MM blondi (Amazon)


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 16, 2013)

Haplopelma longipes, Pseudohapalopus sp., Phormictopus cancerides sling feasting, Psalmopoeus irminia crazy juvenile (suspected male), Poecilotheria subfusca spiderling.


----------



## carlson (Apr 16, 2013)

Arachtion said:


> Yeah they're beauties! most are pretty docile though
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-16-2013 at 02:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Just get them "used" to being touched to get them more docile or is it just depend on the t? I've delt with angry bps an a angry 7 foot rescued carpet python an got them to calm down but idk if its same principle with spiders??


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 16, 2013)

carlson said:


> Just get them "used" to being touched to get them more docile or is it just depend on the t? I've delt with angry bps an a angry 7 foot rescued carpet python an got them to calm down but idk if its same principle with spiders??


It's a bit different with spiders, they never really "tame down" so to speak, a lot depends on the species, as a pretty good rule of thumb spiders are divided into OW and NW (old and new world) new world being the Americas (north and south) and old world being everywhere else, USUALLY (though not 100% of the time) NW's are more docile and less likely to bite, but can be prone to kicking hairs at you, and because NO old worlds possess these hairs to kick their defensive strategy is run (usually lightning fast) or bite (which they are usually more than keen to do so!) and it is supposed that OW's have much stronger venom (probably to make up for not having hairs to kick as a first line of defense) so as a rule NW's are better for starter species and MOST people will not handle OW's AT ALL as it is very risky to both you and the spider, so if you are wondering why I hold some OW's? A) I am crazy/stupid and B) there are always exceptions to the usual rule of behaviour and some INDIVIDUAL spiders that are considered a very fast/defensive OW species can display very docile behaviour at times, as can NW species that are usually docile be VERY defensive and nasty at times, so I usually use discretion and see what kind of "mood" that particular spider is in on that particular day, as even the same spider can display almost bipolar spectrums of behaviour, so I just ALWAYS try them first by stroking their back legs with a LONG stick and if they go bananas I leave em, if they don't seem distressed then I go ahead.

I too have been bitten by snakes but never by a spider, I think if you are sensible/responsible and choose the right time and spider, the risk is relatively low.


----------



## carlson (Apr 16, 2013)

I've yet to be bitten by snakes or taken down by any angry farm animal  I did farm animal rescue with my cousin for a bit. I enjoy working with animals always been more timid is the best way to say how I've been with spiders but I've always loved their looks so decided to take the plunge


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 16, 2013)

carlson said:


> I've yet to be bitten by snakes or taken down by any angry farm animal  I did farm animal rescue with my cousin for a bit. I enjoy working with animals always been more timid is the best way to say how I've been with spiders but I've always loved their looks so decided to take the plunge


I was a little wary at first, it's natural to be wary with anything with big fangs and a small brain but you learn to love them


----------



## carlson (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm sure it won't take long 24 hrs an my first two are here!


----------



## Curious jay (Apr 18, 2013)

Some very nice pics here bud, quick question... What litre RUBs are you using for your burrowers? I've got some 9L that will be suitable for my large non burrowing terrestrials but I can't find one with the depth I'd like for my burrowers. They have some great sizes for slings though lol.


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 18, 2013)

Curious jay said:


> Some very nice pics here bud, quick question... What litre RUBs are you using for your burrowers? I've got some 9L that will be suitable for my large non burrowing terrestrials but I can't find one with the depth I'd like for my burrowers. They have some great sizes for slings though lol.


Yeah I use the 9l for Brachys and all but the largest Pamphobeteus etc, there are "18l tall" which are the same base size as the 9s as they're stackable with 9l but they're only good for a spider no more than 6-7 inch id say, the place to go is "custom aquaria" they'll build you a tank to you specification with ventilation etc and cheap as chips as well.


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 22, 2013)

L.parahybana say... "DUHHHH!!!...", Hapalopus sp. Colombia enjoying the spoils of war after an epic battle with a morio worm looked like it was riding a bucking bronco! what a guy, and lastly cheeky little Hysterocrates decided she wanted out whilst I was cleaning can't be mad though those back legs melt my heart :')


----------



## Adam20202 (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome pics


----------

